

VisPy: Python library for interactive scientific visualization on GPU - skadamat
http://vispy.org/

======
burkesquires
See the demo they gave at SciPy 2015 here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3YoaeoiIFI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3YoaeoiIFI)

------
kelsolaar
I use Vispy for a toy project ([https://github.com/colour-science/colour-
analysis](https://github.com/colour-science/colour-analysis)) and I'm quite
happy with it so far even though the project is still young. The development
team is nice and doing a great job. The API offers different levels of
abstraction, I'm mainly using the high level layer which is enough for my
current needs and doesn't involve a single glsl line.

------
jawilson2
Am I missing the link for installation instructions?

~~~
rossant
thanks for your comment -- we just added the installation instructions on the
website: [http://vispy.org/documentation.html#installation-
instruction...](http://vispy.org/documentation.html#installation-instructions)

